# What do dogs think of humans?



## webdome (Oct 4, 2011)

What must our dogs be thinking when they look at us? Poet Billy Collins imagines the inner lives of two very different companions. It’s a charming short talk, perfect for taking a break and dreaming …

Billy Collins: Two poems about what dogs think (probably) | Talk Video | TED.com


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

A dog loves you more than anyone in the world and a proof of that is that if you leave him for a week or less he will stop eating.
Dogs think you are the greatest person in the world and when you hit them or punish them they feel very disappointed and they just wish to die.

Dogs are human's best friend


----------

